# removing paste wax for refinishing



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

i need to remove some johnson's paste wax for some boxes i made. i see that as they are handled a 
lot the surface smoges a lot so i need to keep wiping them off. 
i want to redo the finish with 3 or 4 coats of shellac sanding between coats down to 1200 grit and call it done 
thanks


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I remeber my mother saying she was goin gto strip the floors when I was a kid. Their muct be some kind of process or product, did you check the can for removal instructions or google wax striping?


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

i think mineral spirits will remove wax.


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

I'd use turpentine to get it off.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Mineral spirits will work. I use it to remove wax from floors prior to refinishing them.


----------



## MyronW (Sep 25, 2007)

Mohawk makes a product called Wax Wash. It's mostly mineral spirits with some other solvents mixed in. It will take the wax right off.


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

thanks guys i have some Naphtha in the shop it is like mineral spirits 
i will give it a go later today


----------



## MyronW (Sep 25, 2007)

Naphtha will work just fine.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Just like everyone has said minerial spirits, naphtha, paint thinner and there is wax remover in the houseware section of the food stores. I use minerial spirits myself…


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

thanks for the responses i uses the naphtha and the boxes took the shellac great


----------

